# Dejo algunos comentarios épicos de spalumi fruto de la prohibición de las putas



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

> No sé qué pasará en estos días, meses o años. Mi opinión es que la hipocresía humana no cambia nunca, y que el dinero negro que genera este negocio en realidad no se quiere perder, y que esto tiene más de teatro electoral que de otra cosa. A nuestr@s polític@s las mujeres les importan un pimiento en sí. Sí les importa el dinero y los votos. Este debate que nosotros vamos a vivir ya lo han tenido otros países que han prohibido la prostitución, en los cuales todavía se ejerce, por supuesto.
> 
> Pase lo que pase, y vaya a hacer lo que yo vaya a hacer con mi vida sexual, (aunque prohiban la prostitución, seguiré teniendo impulsos sexuales) quiero dar las gracias a todas las prostitutas con las que he estado para bien o para mal en estos últimos años. No siempre lo pasé bien, y reconozco que aunque había no pocas veces que lo pasaba genial, siempre me quedaba un vacío interior tras la cita... Creo que ese vacío interior es inevitable padecerlo, al menos en mi caso. Yo no he ido de putas por vocación, sino por necesidad.
> No soy un monje ni un perro al que la feminista castra para que no dé problemas. Para mí la prostitución no es la solución de mi vida, sino una manera de transitar por este mundo, cuando uno no las tiene todas consigo. Y últimamente los hombres nos encontramos en esta situación bastante a menudo.
> ...




Contestación de la puta



> *Muchas gracias Polifemo. En nombre de todas las profesionales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Otro forero




> Quería hacer una reflexión sobre “el sexo no es un derecho”, extrapolando mi caso personal.
> 
> Yo perdí la virginidad tardísimo, 24 para 25. Y no me gustó nada. Fue con una chica que “ni fú ni fá”, no profesional, y como tantas experiencias primerizas lo haces mal. Después de aquello empecé con otra, más de 6 años de relación, otra vez “ni fú ni fá” pero esta vez alargado en el tiempo. Un desastre de principio a fin.
> 
> ...


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

up


----------



## Benedicto Camela (8 Jun 2022)

Me quedo con lo de "votar donde más les duele"


----------



## _V_ (8 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Me quedo con lo de "votar donde más les duele"



Pero si están todos los partidos juntitos.


----------



## Lexuss (8 Jun 2022)

Podemos y Psoe son las neomonjas del siglo 21


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Jun 2022)

Puteros filósofos......

Descansen en paz.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (8 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero si están todos los partidos juntitos.



Aún así, supongo que eres capaz, incluso tú solito, de identificar dónde les duele más que votes a las grandes cabezas pensantes que han salido ahora con esta ocurrencia.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (8 Jun 2022)

Spalumi , eso que es ? Un foro


----------



## Clorhídrico (8 Jun 2022)

Partido Putero (PP) YA

(Habrá que darle una vuelta al nombre)


----------



## Benedicto Camela (8 Jun 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Puteros filósofos......
> 
> Descansen en paz.



Todos somos puteros, pero no todos filósofos.


----------



## bullish consensus (8 Jun 2022)

dice al final
Para mí el socialismo no es esta soberana mierda.

Si lo llega a poner al principio dejo de leer, casi no se descubre pero al final ahí está, la imbecilidad no se puede esconder


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (8 Jun 2022)

Los Gobiernos no están para esto; este gobierno de criminales no tiene ningún derecho a hacer estas cosas. Los Gobiernos deben ocuparse de la seguridad y la gestión del Estado y dejar en paz a los ciudadanos. Están tomando decisiones para las que jamás han estado autorizados. Están prevaricando y malversando una cantidad astronómica de dinero. Eso sin contar el que ROBAN a manos llenas.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Pepe la rana (8 Jun 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> dice al final
> Para mí el socialismo no es esta soberana mierda.
> 
> Si lo llega a poner al principio dejo de leer



Eso lo dice la venezolana puta?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero si están todos los partidos juntitos.



Efectivamente, Podemos puso algún pero, sin embargo tiene dentro esa parte de la izquierda que directamente es calvinista sin saberlo. PP y PSOE sólo están haciendo el trabajo a los empresarios que quieren que se libere mano de obra para hostelería, limpieza y cuidados. Y Vox es nacional catolicismo, grandes puteros, sin mirar trata ni nada, pero eso sí en la intimidad, alardeando de decencia, con misa los domingos y escandalizándose cuando se descubre a otro, no van a ir contra sus votantes hipócritas ni contra el Opus.

Así que sí, es un todos juntitos para prohibir algo que ya sabemos es imposible de prohibir, es decir que lo empeorarán, como el mundo de las drogas.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Jun 2022)

Cria cuervos y te sacaran los ojos... mirad lo que estan haciendo vuestros hijos que son los que nos gobiernan


----------



## John Connor (8 Jun 2022)

Sobre lo que dice la lumi:

*"De todos modos recuerdo que aquí mismo, en este foro, muchos agoreros pronosticaron el fin de la prostitución cuando el confinamiento y la pandemia. Así que tranquilos, nos reinventamos esa vez y lo haremos de nuevo."*

Como se reinventaron cuando el encierro covidiano? Pregunto desde la hijnoranzia.


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Sobre lo que dice la lumi:
> 
> *"De todos modos recuerdo que aquí mismo, en este foro, muchos agoreros pronosticaron el fin de la prostitución cuando el confinamiento y la pandemia. Así que tranquilos, nos reinventamos esa vez y lo haremos de nuevo."*
> 
> Como se reinventaron cuando el encierro covidiano? Pregunto desde la hijnoranzia.




Te echaban gel hidroalcohólico en las manos, para proceder poco después a lamerte la polla sin condón.


----------



## Manero empaque (8 Jun 2022)

Lexuss dijo:


> Podemos y Psoe son las neomonjas del siglo 21



PP y Vox también están en el ajo, no se confunda.


----------



## machote hispano (8 Jun 2022)

No soy putero, así que no me afecta, pero me parece peor prohibirlo que dejarlo. 

Pero tengo una duda... 
¿De dónde nacerán los políticos del futuro, especialmente los rojeras...? 

¿De alguna sauna...?


----------



## Manero empaque (8 Jun 2022)

El PSOE saca adelante su ley para abolir la prostitución con los votos del PP pero sin el apoyo de sus socios


La proposición de ley para modificar el Código Penal en materia de proxenetismo impulsada por el PSOE saldrá adelante gracias a los votos a favor del PP y




www.elindependiente.com






La proposición de ley para modificar el Código Penal en materia de proxenetismo impulsada por el PSOE saldrá adelante gracias a los votos a favor del PP y de Podemos, pero sin llegar a obtener el apoyo de los comunes ni de sus socios en el Congreso. El texto se tramitará en el Congreso tras reunir *232 votos a favor*, 38 en contra y 69 abstenciones. PNV, EH Bildu y PDeCAT han decidido abstenerse, mientras *ERC, Junts y CUP* han votado en contra. También ha votado ‘No’ Ciudadanos y Vox ha optado por la abstención.


Ha sido la vicesecretaria general de los socialistas, *Adriana Lastra,* quien ha defendido este texto que busca, según ha señalado que, después de «décadas» las mujeres «sean las únicas dueñas de su propia vida» y que la explotación de las mujeres no tenga espacio en la sociedad. «En democracia, las mujeres ni se compran ni se venden», ha declarado.


Durante su intervención, ha asegurado que su formación está dispuesta a «trabajar con los grupos que compartan el objetivo de acabar con el proxenetismo» en el país y ha criticado a aquellas formaciones que han tachado a las socialistas de *«ingenuas» o «puritanas»*. «Sabemos a los que nos enfrentamos», ha declarado Lastra, antes de señalar que la explotación sexual supone «un negocio de miles de millones en el país».


Este discurso ha sido defendido también por la portavoz de Igualdad del PP, *Marta González*, quien se ha mostrado «cansada» de escuchar en otros partidos argumentos como que el de la prostitución es «un debate estéril», que debe «ser realistas» porque «la prostitución existe desde el comienzo de la historia» o «porque su erradicación es imposible y su existencia inevitable», que es «un mal menor que hay que tolerar para que los hombres tengan sus necesidades sexuales satisfechas» o que «también hay mujeres que consumen y hombres que la ejercen», entre otros.


«Millones de niños trabajan en el mundo y nuestra conciencia nos impide abogar porque se regule esa actividad», ha declarado la diputada del PP al respecto.

*División en Unidas Podemos*

El socio del PSOE en el Ejecutivo ha sido el único partido del grupo confederal en el Congreso que ha dado su voto favorable a los socialistas. Sin embargo, los representantes de *En Comú Podem*, a excepción del diputado *Ismael Cortés*, ha decidido votar que no a la tramitación de esta iniciativa al entender que la solución a este fenómeno no es una perspectiva «punitivista».


Al menos seis diputados catalanes de Unidas Podemos rompieron la unidad de voto del grupo en el Congreso y votaron contra la ley del PSOE que persigue la abolición de la prostitución. Seis diputados de los comunes (Jaume Asens, *Aina Vidal, *Gerardo Pisarello, *Joan Mena*, María del Mar García y Laura López) no apoyaron el texto del Gobierno, al entender que supone un «grave retroceso en los derechos de las mujeres». Un séptimo diputado catalán del grupo, así como los parlamentarios de Podemos e Izquierda Unida, sí apoyarán tramitar la iniciativa del PSOE.


«Hoy vamos a votar NO a la ley abolicionista del PSOE. Porque es moralista, paternalista, punitivista, porque no escucha a todas las mujeres, no trae garantías, mezcla trata con prostitución y porque técnicamente deja mucho que desear», ha escrito en un mensaje en Twitter la diputada Aina Vidal, que asegura que la ley no escucha y da la espalda a las mujeres que se encuentran en esta situación, algunas voluntariamente.




«Hay que partir del respeto y de la valentía de escuchar a todas las mujeres. No queremos que las mujeres sean criminalizadas ni estigmatizadas, queremos escuchar y proteger», abunda Vidal en su explicación, en la que censura que la ley que propone el PSOE es sólo un endurecimiento del Código Penal, que no da herramientas para salir de la situación de prostitución y que provoca «inseguridad jurídica, sesgo ideológico al juzgar, moralinas, clasismo, culpabilización de familiares…».

El grupo parlamentario de Unidas Podemos alberga un debate intenso alrededor de este tema, con una parte posicionada en el abolicionismo y otra partidaria de la regulación. En este contexto, *Yolanda Díaz* ya había dado libertad de voto en esta cuestión.


Para la confluencia catalana del espacio confederal, la prostitución «no puede abordarse de espaldas a las propias mujeres que la ejercen», sino que cuestiones tan importantes deben abordarse desde la «valentía» y la consulta a este colectivo.


Por tanto, los comunes defienden que a la hora de votar se posicionan con las organizaciones de derechos humanos y alejada «de una mirada paternalista para abordar la prostitución», como a su juicio hizo recientemente Amnistía Internacional.

*Sin el apoyo de los socios*

Así, la portavoz de ERC en materia de Igualdad, *Pilar Vallugera*, ha asegurado que la iniciativa tiene «prohibicionismo y punitivismo como el de toda la vida» y ha reprochado al principal partido en el Gobierno que no aproveche la mayoría actual para reformar la ley de extranjería y evitar que las mujeres en situación irregular se vean abocadas a ser explotadas y que, además, en la actualidad les estén aplicando la *ley mordaza*.


«El punitivismo y la censura no transforman, solo traen más punitivismo», ha apuntado la representante de CUP, *Mireia Vehí*, antes de lamentar que el PSOE se esté «aliando con la derecha para criminalizar el porno y el trabajo sexual». También *EH Bildu*, a través de su portavoz en esta materia, *Bel Pozueta*, ha señalado que su formación no comparte «abordar una cuestión tan compleja únicamente desde la perspectiva punitivista» y ha explicado que el Código Penal no está «para imponer moralidad en torno a la sexualidad de una sociedad».


Para el portavoz de Igualdad de PNV,* Joseba Agirretxea*, esta «no es una cuestión de buenos y malos» o de personas «con mejor o peor moral» y ha lamentado que los socialistas planteen esta propuesta de ley de esta manera. En este sentido, le ha recordado que están en el Ejecutivo y que «tienen en su mano el Ministerio de Justicia y de Interior» con los que, a su juicio, podrían haber redactado una norma con «garantías, informes y avales y no deprisa y corriendo».


----------



## Señor X (8 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Sobre lo que dice la lumi:
> 
> *"De todos modos recuerdo que aquí mismo, en este foro, muchos agoreros pronosticaron el fin de la prostitución cuando el confinamiento y la pandemia. Así que tranquilos, nos reinventamos esa vez y lo haremos de nuevo."*
> 
> Como se reinventaron cuando el encierro covidiano? Pregunto desde la hijnoranzia.



El onlyfans supongo. Que fue la vuelta de tuerca de sacarles a los hombres el dinero sin tener que tocarlos. Esa opción sigue abierta.

A mi me parece bien que lo prohiban. Ya está bien que las mujeres se aprovechen de una necesidad física para esquilmar el trabajo de los hombres. Ya no se podrá decir lo de "a ejercer". Ahora toca trabajar.


----------



## Knight who says ni (8 Jun 2022)

¿Y alguien ha dicho algo de cómo van a vivir las 300.000 putas que dicen hay en España? ¿Con paguitas de 400 euros?

Obviamente seguirán ejerciendo a escondidas, pero aunque solo sea de cara a la galería alguien debería haber pensado algo...


----------



## Digamelon (8 Jun 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Los Gobiernos no están para esto; este gobierno de criminales no tiene ningún derecho a hacer estas cosas. Los Gobiernos deben ocuparse de la seguridad y la gestión del Estado y dejar en paz a los ciudadanos.



        

Casi me meo encima de la risa, cabronazo.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Jun 2022)

Las prohibiciones sólo encarecen el producto.

Calculan el PIB con las putas y las drogas.

Prohiben las putas para que suba el PIB, puesto que la demanda es inelastica.


----------



## Murray's (8 Jun 2022)

Yo no me reiria, el problema si analizais es muy grave, habrá más nuncafollsmo y más competencia.

Porque la naturaleza es la que es:

El 100% de los tios quieren follar...

Pero solo un 80% de tias follan pero con un 10% de tios


Pero a nadie le importa...


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

Votad donde mas les duele, joder, esa Lumi lo podía haber dicho mas alto, pero no mas claro.


----------



## Bogdanoff (8 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Votad donde mas les duele, joder, esa Lumi lo podía haber dicho mas alto, pero no mas claro.



¿Y eso a quien es? ¿Ciudadanos? Porque Bocs se ha abstenido y no han dicho nada, nada mas que las típicas cuñadeces de los sociatas puteros.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> ¿Y eso a quien es? ¿Ciudadanos? Porque Bocs se ha abstenido y no han dicho nada, nada mas que las típicas cuñadeces de los sociatas puteros.



De momento la mejor opción es Vox, que son los únicos dispuestos a derogar la Ley Viogen, y desmontar los Chiringuitos de la Jenaro Industries; no seamos ingenuos, las cosas llevan tiempo, y hay mucho que hacer.


----------



## PacoIII (8 Jun 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> ¿Y eso a quien es? ¿Ciudadanos? Porque Bocs se ha abstenido y no han dicho nada, nada mas que las típicas cuñadeces de los sociatas puteros.



No ha dicho a quien cambie esto, ha dicho a quien les duele.


----------



## mol (8 Jun 2022)

Y mientras en paises como Holanda o Suiza la prostitucion esta legalizada.

Por que no se mira a las politicas de paises europeos de vez en cuando? Horrible...


----------



## jabalino (8 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero si están todos los partidos juntitos.



Pero claramente indican que votemos a VOX. Olé por las putas.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (8 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Sobre lo que dice la lumi:
> 
> *"De todos modos recuerdo que aquí mismo, en este foro, muchos agoreros pronosticaron el fin de la prostitución cuando el confinamiento y la pandemia. Así que tranquilos, nos reinventamos esa vez y lo haremos de nuevo."*
> 
> Como se reinventaron cuando el encierro covidiano? Pregunto desde la hijnoranzia.


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Jun 2022)

Es increible como el 100% del program electoral de estos dos partidos se basan en joder a los hombres.

Y encima que haya subnormales que les siga votando es mas increible.

Un compañero mio un hijo de puta era muy afin del psoe luego por los comentarios lo cale. El muy cerdo era sindicalista y encima TENIA DOS HIJAS asi que le hacian el mundo como el que hace un traje a medid para su gordo culo.

A ver si revienta


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Votad donde mas les duele, joder, esa Lumi lo podía haber dicho mas alto, pero no mas claro.



¿A Bildu o CUP o parte de Podemos que han votado directamente en contra? Porque toda la derecha ha votado a favor o abstención.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2022)

PacoIII dijo:


> No ha dicho a quien cambie esto, ha dicho a quien les duele.



Las élites han aupado a vox y hundido a podemos, ¿quién les duele?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Jun 2022)

Aunque jamás lo prohibiría, sí me parece una profesión de mierda. No merece mi respeto. Es indigno, sean mujeres u hombres.

Las personas tenemos que guardar nuestra sexualidad para quien realmente lo merece. Si tanta gente en este foro critica la degradación de la sociedad, bien: la prostitución es el ejemplo mayúsculo.

Es mi opinión y no movería un dedo para evitar que exista.


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Jun 2022)

Al final hasta las putas se van a hacer de vox


----------



## Desaconsejable (8 Jun 2022)

Otro colectivo que votará a VOX...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (8 Jun 2022)

*"El resumen es que a mí nunca se me dieron bien las mujeres. No soy feo (tampoco modelo), ni estoy gordo o soy un tarao pero sencillamente no “conectaba” con ellas. Eso es un “don”, hay gente que se le da bien jugar al fútbol, tocar el piano o pintar de manera natural; las relaciones sociales, y en especial con el sexo opuesto"*

Esto que dice el putero es una verdad como un templo, y por eso existen las putas, ahora sumale toda la basura de feminismo, empoderamiento, redes sociales y toda la ingenieria social que tiene destruidas mentalmente a las mujeres españolas,... Pocos puteros hay para el estercolero que es España.


----------



## 21creciente (8 Jun 2022)

Puestos a ser mal pensados, al prohibir la prostitución, muchos que utilizaban el servicio como válvula de escape para sus pulsiones, van a bajar al barro de la competencia de las putas civiles, con erótico resultado, negativo, más casos de abusos sexuales exponencialmente, más necesarias las políticas feministas, más negocio


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Jun 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> El PSOE saca adelante su ley para abolir la prostitución con los votos del PP pero sin el apoyo de sus socios
> 
> 
> La proposición de ley para modificar el Código Penal en materia de proxenetismo impulsada por el PSOE saldrá adelante gracias a los votos a favor del PP y
> ...



"Punitivismo" 
Nuevo mantra a la vista.


----------



## Antiparticula (8 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> Y mientras en paises como Holanda o Suiza la prostitucion esta legalizada.
> 
> Por que no se mira a las politicas de paises europeos de vez en cuando? Horrible...



Es están fijando en Suecia y Francia.


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Las prohibiciones sólo encarecen el producto.
> 
> Calculan el PIB con las putas y las drogas.
> 
> Prohiben las putas para que suba el PIB, puesto que la demanda es inelastica.



Están prohibiendo demanda, no oferta. Eso baja los precios hamijo. Menos clientes y mismas chicas que solo sirven para eso o limpiar escaleras. Eso sí, con la multa pues no se si te compensa. Aunque todos sabemos que multan los 3 primeros meses y luego se olvidan.


----------



## Turgot (8 Jun 2022)

Por una vez algo traído de otro foro que es interesante


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> *"El resumen es que a mí nunca se me dieron bien las mujeres. No soy feo (tampoco modelo), ni estoy gordo o soy un tarao pero sencillamente no “conectaba” con ellas. Eso es un “don”, hay gente que se le da bien jugar al fútbol, tocar el piano o pintar de manera natural; las relaciones sociales, y en especial con el sexo opuesto"*
> 
> Esto que dice el putero es una verdad como un templo, y por eso existen las putas, ahora sumale toda la basura de feminismo, empoderamiento, redes sociales y toda la ingenieria social que tiene destruidas mentalmente a las mujeres españolas,... Pocos puteros hay para el estercolero que es España.





21creciente dijo:


> Puestos a ser mal pensados, al prohibir la prostitución, muchos que utilizaban el servicio como válvula de escape para sus pulsiones, van a bajar al barro de la competencia de las putas civiles, con erótico resultado, negativo, más casos de abusos sexuales exponencialmente, más necesarias las políticas feministas, más negocio



Por ahí va el tema, solo hay que unir los puntos. Yo tengo 27 años y tengo capacidad para ligarme una civil, y a verdad, es que me apetece intentar algo con alguna, no puedo aspirar a lumis toda la vida, y capacidad tengo, sin ser un adonis, pero con alguna civil he estado. El tema es que sé que en comparación con las lumis va a ser un dolor de huevo. Además antes sabía que dejaba a una chati si la cosa iba mal y un polvete lo tenía asegurado. Ahora a aguantar a una petarda hasta encontrar una nueva, o a pasar meses sin follar.

Puto asco de políticos. Hacerles esto a sus madres es de ser despreciables


----------



## Kluster (8 Jun 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Al final hasta las putas se van a hacer de vox





Desaconsejable dijo:


> Otro colectivo que votará a VOX...



Pero si VOX se ha abstenido. Mucho bla bla y resulta que son unos palanganeros de las feminazis, igual que todos. Lo del PP ya es demencial, votando a favor.

No vuelvo a votar en lo que me queda de vida. La política ha dejado de existir para mí.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Están prohibiendo demanda, no oferta. Eso baja los precios hamijo. Menos clientes y mismas chicas que solo sirven para eso o limpiar escaleras. Eso sí, con la multa pues no se si te compensa. Aunque todos sabemos que multan los 3 primeros meses y luego se olvidan.



Prohiben la publicidad de las putas, los puticlubs y los pisos. Todo esto es oferta. También multan al consumidor, cierto.

Lo que yo quiero decir es que el putero folla por necesidad vital, porque lo manda la polla, y no se puede substituir, y por tanto la demanda es inelastica y es factor decisivo en los efectos de la prohibición.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Jun 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Pero si VOX se ha abstenido. Mucho bla bla y resulta que son unos palanganeros de las feminazis, igual que todos. Lo del PP ya es demencial, votando a favor.
> 
> No vuelvo a votar en lo que me queda de vida. La política ha dejado de existir para mí.



A buenas horas te enteras de que VOX es la misma mierda de siempre.


----------



## Kluster (8 Jun 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> A buenas horas te enteras de que VOX es la misma mierda de siempre.



Ya me lo veía venir cuando se pusieron a favor de la kakuna. Ahora se acaban de retratar del todo.

Mi voto lo han perdido para siempre.


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Prohiben la publicidad de las putas, los puticlubs y los pisos. Todo esto es oferta. También multan al consumidor, cierto.
> 
> Lo que yo quiero decir es que el putero folla por necesidad vital, porque lo manda la polla, y no se puede substituir, y por tanto la demanda es inelastica y es factor decisivo en los efectos de la prohibición.



A ver, es cierto, pero no creo que afecte mucho. Lo de la publicidad, usarán una web que se encuentre fuera de España. Si la censuran los clientes aprenderán a usar un vpn gratuito. Se usará whatsapp, telegram, foros para informar sobre el tema. Vamos, aquí mismo o en forocoches o en facebook que no lo van a cerrar podemos hacer un hilo, lumis en Cuenca. Fulana de tal, es muy buena, y pasar el número por privado a cualquier forero. Cundo dos se buscan no hace falta publicidad, los puteros y las putas ya nos conocemos y la mayoría acumulamos decenas de teléfonos en nuestros móviles, solo hay que escribirles un whatsapp y preguntar dónde atienden y si hay nuevas compañeras.

Lo de los pisos, eso está más jodido. Es verdad que se va a acabar la actividad como hasta ahora... O no. Te digo una forma fácil de saltarse la ley. Imagina que tú eres uno de esos "dueños de pisos". Procedimiento para saltarme la ley. 

1.Cualquier piso que tenga lo vendo.
2. Me dedico a alquilar pisos normales, y hago el alquiler a nombre de mi primo Juan, que presentará su nómina como muestra de solvencia. (El primo en verdad es un yonki sin dinero que firma lo que sea por un tiro de heroína.)
3. Pago los alquileres (le paso el dinero al yonki vía criptos (anónimo) y hago el pago desde su cuenta del banco).
4. Meto señoritas en los pisos.
5. Cuando venga la policía a multar al dueño... Dueños que ni saben que ahí se ejerce porque ellos alquilaron el piso a Juan el "primo" que era electricista para cables s.l. Mire agente, aquí tengo la nómina que me enseñó al alquilar el piso.
Cuando la policía busque a Juan el primo, ya está muerto por sobredosis, ilocalizable, o en el mejor de los casos es insolvente. Puede que metan en la cárcel al yonki testaferro.
Mientras no le encuentran, a las chicas del piso no se las puede echar, porque son personas en situación vulnerable, que han subarrendado el piso a Juan el yonki, y como a cualquier okupa no puedes echarle fácilmente.

En cuanto a los pisos organizados por "mafias" imagino que van a funcionar así. Si nos vamos a chicas más particulares que pasan de líos, irán a tu piso, a un hotel, coche, etc. O incluso en su propio piso pueden hacerlo, que alguna me he encontrado yo, que al lado de la habitación del nene tiene la habitación de "trabajo".


----------



## Cuqui (8 Jun 2022)

Nadie prohibe nada. Es una manera de que ademas de pagar el servicio a la PUTA de turno le pagueis al HEZTADO su mordida correspondiente, ya que a ellas no las pueden obligar.


----------



## Amraslazar (8 Jun 2022)

Las mafias seguirán operando igual, porque ilegales ya son, esta ley no perjudica en nada a las redes de trata de blancas.

A quien joden es a las que se prostituyen libremente. Que son precisamente quienes hacen la competencia a las mafias.

Por tanto, esta ley no solo no perjudica a los criminales, si no que les beneficia, ya que elimina del tablero la competencia.

¿A quien beneficia prohibir el tabaco? a los contrabandistas. ¿A quien beneficia prohibir el alcohol? A los contrabandistas. Adivinad a quien beneficia criminalizar la prostitución. 

El PP votando a favor se ha quitado la careta una vez mas. 

Lo único bueno que tenia Ciudadanos era que eran los únicos que se atrevían a defender la regulación. Ojalá VOX herede la postura de Ciudadanos, aunque lo dudo.


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

Up


----------



## Bogdanoff (8 Jun 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Lo que yo quiero decir es que el putero folla por necesidad vital, porque lo manda la polla, y no se puede substituir, y por tanto la demanda es inelastica y es factor decisivo en los efectos de la prohibición.



Cierto, pero el mensaje oficial del régimen es que el cliente de prostitución lo es porque tiene un fetiche de dominación. Es decir, un señor bajito gordo y calvo podría perfectamente ligar en un bar o discoteca con pibones, pero a él lo que le pone es pagar a prostitutas para someterlas a actos sexuales denigrantes. Esto obviamente nada más que se lo creen las más Charos, pero es el mensaje del régimen y es con el que hay que tragar. Según el régimen, el deseo sexual masculino es desactivable a voluntad. Excepto si eres maricón, que entonces la sodomía es un Derecho Humano ™ .

Con este mensaje no pretendo debatirte en nada, símplemente uso lo que has dicho para hacer una observación.


----------



## el segador (8 Jun 2022)

Todavía no se creen que lo van a prohibir, angelic@s, si algo está meridianamente claro es que la charocracia lo va a prohibir, si fuera algo bueno sería mentira.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Jun 2022)

Lexuss dijo:


> Podemos y Psoe son las neomonjas del siglo 21



Ya han demostrado que no quieren que folle nadie (que no sean ellas con Pablo, que las unge)

Ahora además, pretenden obligarnos a todos a que cuando vayamos a un restaurante nos comamos todo lo que nos pongan en el plato, y si no, nos lo tengamos que llevar a casa en un tupper, para la cena. 

Son peores que las monjas.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Efectivamente, Podemos puso algún pero, sin embargo tiene dentro esa parte de la izquierda que directamente es calvinista sin saberlo. PP y PSOE sólo están haciendo el trabajo a los empresarios que quieren que se libere mano de obra para hostelería, limpieza y cuidados. Y Vox es nacional catolicismo, grandes puteros, sin mirar trata ni nada, pero eso sí en la intimidad, alardeando de decencia, con misa los domingos y escandalizándose cuando se descubre a otro, no van a ir contra sus votantes hipócritas ni contra el Opus.
> 
> Así que sí, es un todos juntitos para prohibir algo que ya sabemos es imposible de prohibir, es decir que lo empeorarán, como el mundo de las drogas.



Hombre, no, coño, que son Garzón y las podemitas los que quieren acabar con la prostitución y los que pretenden obligarnos a comernos todo lo que nos pongan en el plato en el restaurante o en casa. 

A ver si eso también se les ha ocurrido a los del PP y a los de Vox.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Hombre, no, coño, que son Garzón y las podemitas los que quieren acabar con la prostitución y los que pretenden obligarnos a comernos todo lo que nos pongan en el plato en el restaurante o en casa.
> 
> A ver si eso también se les ha ocurrido a los del PP y a los de Vox.



No hija no, una gran parte de Podemos se ha desmarcado.









El PSOE saca adelante su ley de la prostitución con parte de Unidas Podemos en contra


El Congreso admite a trámite la proposición de ley del PSOE para abolir la prostitución con el apoyo del PP y el rechazo de una parte del grupo parlamentario




theobjective.com


----------



## Miomio (8 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo no me reiria, el problema si analizais es muy grave, habrá más nuncafollsmo y más competencia.
> 
> Porque la naturaleza es la que es:
> 
> ...



Pues a ver si se acaba el peterpanismo de una vez y empieza a haber más matrimonios e hijos.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (8 Jun 2022)

Esto es como lo del ministro chuleton 

No quieren que te vayas de putas, tu


----------



## OraEtLabora (8 Jun 2022)

Echenique qué piensa al respecto?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Jun 2022)

La ley es fácil de hackear, ahora ya no seremos puteros sino actores porno, y las putas serán actrices porno también, en cada habitación del lumipiso habrá un trípode para la producción del film, y asunto solucionado.


----------



## Rauxa (8 Jun 2022)

En Barcelona hay pisos que legalmente son centros de masajes. Obviamente son putiferios pero tienen la licencia de local de masajes.

En la pandemia y el confinamientos, siguieron el mismo régimen de bares y restaurantes. Abrían cuando estos abrían y se confinaban, cuando estos se confinaban.

Eso no lo van a poder prohibir.
Masaje linfático, deportivo, prostático, final feliz, cubana mi amol y suavesito...


Puertas al campo.


----------



## qbit (8 Jun 2022)

A mí lo que me sorprende es que los progrerojos dan un paso más adelante en la subversión y el recorte de libertades y nadie dice la verdad alto y claro, sino que salen cobardemente que si abstienen (ante una medida liberticida), que si votan en contra pero lo hacen porque no beneficia a todas las mujeres (a los hombres que les jodan), etc. Todos con la cobardía de no plantar cara y decir la verdad:

En el comercio, prestación de bienes y servicios, si las dos partes están de acuerdo, no hay ninguna opresión ni demás majaderías que los rojos de mierda, que esos sí que son opresores, se inventan para justificar sus prohibiciones.


----------



## Hao X (8 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Me quedo con lo de "votar donde más les duele"



Yo me quede con eso también, pero con tristeza.

Tristeza de que aún a día de hoy, en pleno 2022, el ganado todavía tenga un mínimo de fe en que votar tenga la más mínima influencia en nada.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (8 Jun 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Yo me quede con eso también, pero con tristeza.
> 
> Tristeza de que aún a día de hoy, en pleno 2022, el ganado todavía tenga un mínimo de fe en que votar tenga la más mínima influencia en nada.



Aunque tú pases de la política, la política no pasa de ti.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Aunque tú pases de la política, la política no pasa de ti.



No eres el ucratonto del foro por nada.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Jun 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Cierto, pero el mensaje oficial del régimen es que el cliente de prostitución lo es porque tiene un fetiche de dominación. Es decir, un señor bajito gordo y calvo podría perfectamente ligar en un bar o discoteca con pibones, pero a él lo que le pone es pagar a prostitutas para someterlas a actos sexuales denigrantes. Esto obviamente nada más que se lo creen las más Charos, pero es el mensaje del régimen y es con el que hay que tragar. Según el régimen, el deseo sexual masculino es desactivable a voluntad. Excepto si eres maricón, que entonces la sodomía es un Derecho Humano ™ .
> 
> Con este mensaje no pretendo debatirte en nada, símplemente uso lo que has dicho para hacer una observación.



BRV-TAL


----------



## Sr. Pérez (8 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> De momento la mejor opción es Vox, que son los únicos dispuestos a derogar la Ley Viogen, y desmontar los Chiringuitos de la Jenaro Industries; no seamos ingenuos, las cosas llevan tiempo, y hay mucho que hacer.



Ni un solo partido de gobierno en este país ha derogado una sola puta ley instaurada por su ilustre competencia -ni siquiera aquellas que convirtieron en bandera de su yihad carmesí para llegar al poder- jamás. Ever.

Los puteros sois como los capillitas de principios de los ochenta con el divorcio. Todavía siguen esperando que cuando ganen "los buenos", vuelva todo al "como dios manda". Pobres puteritos voxeros... el chasco que les espera.

España es un país de leyes. De acumulación de leyes. Y una vez se publican en el BOE, eso ya no se borra jamás.


----------



## Manosnegras (8 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo no me reiria, el problema si analizais es muy grave, habrá más nuncafollsmo y más competencia.
> 
> Porque la naturaleza es la que es:
> 
> ...



Con los medios actuales no se puede prohibir la prostitución, se reinventarán como ya han estado haciendo y dijo la puta.
En vez de ir a un puti todo el mundo pedirá a domicilio, esto solo es otra tontería más de la progrez que va a dejar en paro a miles de personas.

Y que nadie caiga en el engaño de a mí no me afecta porque no me voy de putas que nunca se sabe de qué agua beberás. Tienes un catálogo para elegir, te sale más barato que una bigotuda, mismo riesgo de ETS y encima un trabajo profesional...


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Ni un sólo partido de gobierno en este país ha derogado una sola puta ley instaurada por su ilustre competencia -ni siquiera aquellas que convirtieron en bandera de su yihad carmesí- jamás. Ever.
> 
> Los puteros sois como los capillitas de principios de los ochenta. Todavía siguen esperando que cuando ganen "los buenos", vuelva todo al "como dios manda". Pobres puteritos voxeros... el chasco que les espera.
> 
> *España es un país de leyes. De acumulación de leyes. Y una vez se publican en el BOE, eso ya no se borra jamás.*



Pues eso debemos cambiarlo, pero bueno, sigue llorando, que así seguro que consigues mucho.

Y respecto a los Cucktólicos, ya han mostrado de que pasta están hechos, cobardes, traidores y rastreros, no merecen ningún respeto.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Jun 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Yo me quede con eso también, pero con tristeza.
> 
> Tristeza de que aún a día de hoy, en pleno 2022, el ganado todavía tenga un mínimo de fe en que votar tenga la más mínima influencia en nada.



Llega un punto en el que no es un tema de esperanza, es un tema de venganza, no es fe en los que van a venir, sino ganas de joder lo mas posible a los que están, para que no vuelvan, nunca, jamás.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Llega un punto en el que no es un tema de esperanza, es un tema de venganza, no es fe en los que van a venir, sino ganas de joder lo mas posible a los que están, para que no vuelvan, nunca, jamás.



El cucktolicismo es el cáncer a erradicar, la morisma tiene mas huevos


----------



## un mundo feliz (8 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La ley es fácil de hackear, ahora ya no seremos puteros sino actores porno, y las putas serán actrices porno también, en cada habitación del lumipiso habrá un trípode para la producción del film, y asunto solucionado.



También quieren prohibir el porno


----------



## auricooro (8 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Con los medios actuales no se puede prohibir la prostitución, se reinventarán como ya han estado haciendo y dijo la puta.
> En vez de ir a un puti todo el mundo pedirá a domicilio, esto solo es otra tontería más de la progrez que va a dejar en paro a miles de personas.
> 
> Y que nadie caiga en el engaño de a mí no me afecta porque no me voy de putas que nunca se sabe de qué agua beberás. Tienes un catálogo para elegir, te sale más barato que una bigotuda, mismo riesgo de ETS y encima un trabajo profesional...



Si dos personas quieren follar lo harán.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No eres el ucratonto del foro por nada.



No me llegas a la suela del zapato ni esforzándote al máximo.


----------



## Mark_ (9 Jun 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> El onlyfans supongo. Que fue la vuelta de tuerca de sacarles a los hombres el dinero sin tener que tocarlos. Esa opción sigue abierta.
> 
> A mi me parece bien que lo prohiban. Ya está bien que las mujeres se aprovechen de una necesidad física para esquilmar el trabajo de los hombres. Ya no se podrá decir lo de "a ejercer". Ahora toca trabajar.



Pero que tontería dices hombre de dios. Las mujeres van a seguir aprovechándose de la necesidad física del hombre por el sexo igual que han hecho toda la puta vida, y con la prohibición la situación va a empeorar terriblemente para muchas decenas de miles de hombres en éste país.

Las putas han sido la válvula de escape de siempre, pero especialmente en ésta última década, para que miles de hombres hayan podido _aliviarse_ y sobrellevar ésta locura distópica que es el feminazismo con todas sus consecuencias.

Pero cuidado porque la situación puede volverse en contra, prohibir la prostitución deja fuera de juego a miles de hombres que sólo pueden tener sexo pagando con prostitutas, y toda esa tensión y frustración de rechazo puede llevar a un aumento de agresiones sexuales y violencia. 

En realidad seguramente eso es lo que pretenden nuestros políticos, que aumenten la agresiones sexuales y la violencia para así justificar sus leyes anticonstitucionales contra el hombre y poder aumentarlas para acabar definitivamente con la familia tradicional y la natalidad.


----------



## Mongolo471 (9 Jun 2022)

Cuando el estado se mete en la vida personal de los ciudadanos, estamos en una dictadura.


----------



## Piotr (9 Jun 2022)

Montaré una empresa de muñecas sexuales. Con la de nuncafollers que hay, me forro


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Jun 2022)

Quieren que millones de hombres no tengan acceso al Sexo de ningún modo.

Que ofrezca Irenita su coño públicamente para compensarlos.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Jun 2022)

Que hablen de las putas para que no hablen de que sube el pan y la gasolina.... Y metamos al emérito de refuerzo.... Franco y las fosas las dejamos de comodin... 
Caguemdios es que buscan una nueva guerra civil. No comer, ni follar. Todos viogenizados, en casita bien controlados, mientras los moros se hacen con el país pariendo como conejos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Jun 2022)

Prostitución : origen etológico . El modelo alemán infierno en la tierra.


https://www.elconfidencialdigital.com/articulo/opinan-socios-ecd/prostitucion-oficio-mas-antiguo-mundo/20220704134020421661.html https://somoslamitad.wordpress.com/2016/11/14/el-modelo-aleman-esta-creando-el-infierno-en-la-tierra/ la llamada prostitución es una actitud intrínseca a la hembra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Jun 2022)

joder, la peña poniendose metafisica con prostis y tristes como si hubieran matao a su personaje favorito de stranger things

este pais no tiene arreglo


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (9 Jun 2022)

las putas de vox


----------



## Godofredo1099 (9 Jun 2022)

Yo voy a seguir yendo, me multen o no, de hecho aún le dará más vidilla y adrenalina al asunto, será como robar la manzana prohibida a hurtadillas y degustarla aún con más fruición, pero iré a pisos particulares no a clubs expuestos públicamente donde puedan producirse redadas. Es como conducir por zonas donde sabes que siempre hay alcabalas de la GC o radares, si puedes evitarlo y transitar por otros caminos, mejor que mejor.
En fin, que demuestren que el "masaje" tuvo final feliz o no ahí arriba, a ver como se las agencian los polizontes de turno, buscaran condones usados en las papeleras o lubricantes en los bolsos de las rameras?


----------



## autsaider (9 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Yo voy a seguir yendo, me multen o no, de hecho aún le dará más vidilla y adrenalina al asunto, será como robar la manzana prohibida a hurtadillas y degustarla aún con más fruición, pero iré a pisos particulares no a clubs expuestos públicamente donde puedan producirse redadas. Es como conducir por zonas donde sabes que siempre hay alcabalas de la GC o radares, si puedes evitarlo y transitar por otros caminos, mejor que mejor.
> En fin, que demuestren que el "masaje" tuvo final feliz o no ahí arriba, a ver como se las agencian los polizontes de turno, buscaran condones usados en las papeleras o lubricantes en los bolsos de las rameras?



Tienes que cambiarte el avatar. La infanteria de asalto rusa ha dejado de existir para siempre: Никак, блять. НИКАК! Часть 2. или "Батальоны просят огня - 2022", окончание текста


----------



## Godofredo1099 (9 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Están prohibiendo demanda, no oferta. Eso baja los precios hamijo. Menos clientes y mismas chicas que solo sirven para eso o limpiar escaleras. Eso sí, con la multa pues no se si te compensa. Aunque todos sabemos que multan los 3 primeros meses y luego se olvidan.



En Francia desde la abolición infructuosa y estéril de hace seis años, sólo 161 mujeres de las más de 40.000 que ejercen, han dejado la calle y el consumo se ha mantenido estable según se ha publicado este año
Respecto a las famosas multas, entre 2016/18, las autoridades impusieron 3.200 sanciones a clientes, y sólo 2.000 en 2019. Es decir, al infeliz que lo pillen in fraganti, le meterán un estocazo, pero los demás seguirán haciendo filigranas y quedando de strangis con los lumis ya sea en su casa, en un hotel o en su domicilio particular. La cuestión va a ser sortear a los gendarmes y a sus posibles redadas. Espero que una victoria de PP/Vox el año que viene alivie y distense la posible aplicación de la ley.


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (9 Jun 2022)

Burbuja, donde las putas son excelentísimas ciudadanas y el resto de mujeres son putas.


----------



## elmegaduque (9 Jun 2022)

El hilo tiene mucho tiempo ya.

Si retrocedéis al año pasado, no pararéis de leer lo del "puertas al campo".

Ahora ya parece que no hay tanto campo; pero los muy subnormales siguen hablando de votos o creyendo que "sólo van contra los puticlús, quedarán los pisos".


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Jun 2022)

Suelo ir a Andorra a esquiar un montón de veces y allí el puterío es legal, barato y de calidad así que no problem.

Si me prohíben las putas eso que ganarán en otros países, aquí va a consumir su puta madre y todo lo que ahorre me lo gastaré en irme de putas en otros países. Además de Andorra tenemos un montón de sitios a tiro de Ryanair (Bélgica, Alemania, Portugal, Italia...)

Aquí una lista de posibles destinos puteriles.

Anexorostitución por país - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Abubilla73 (9 Jun 2022)

Jaime Saines, poeta

*Canonicemos a las putas*

Santoral del sábado: Bety, Lola, Margot, vírgenes perpetuas, reconstruidas, mártires provisorias llenas de gracia, manantiales de generosidad.

Das el placer, oh puta redentora del mundo, y nada pides a cambio sino unas monedas miserables. No exiges ser amada, respetada, atendida, ni imitas a las esposas con los lloriqueos, las reconvenciones y los celos. No obligas a nadie a la despedida ni a la reconciliación; no chupas la sangre ni el tiempo; eres limpia de culpa; recibes en tu seno a los pecadores, escuchas las palabras y los sueños, sonríes y besas. Eres paciente, experta, atribulada, sabia, sin rencor.

No engañas a nadie, eres honesta, íntegra, perfecta; anticipas tu precio, te enseñas; no discriminas a los viejos, a los criminales, a los tontos, a los de otro color; soportas las agresiones del orgullo, as asechanzas de los enfermos; alivias a los impotentes, estimulas a los tímidos, complaces a los hartos, encuentras la fórmula de los desencantados. Eres la confidente del borracho, el refugio del perseguido, el lecho del que no tiene reposo.

Has educado tu boca y tus manos, tus músculos y tu piel, tus vísceras y tu alma. Sabes vestir y desvestirte, acostarte, moverte. Eres precisa en el ritmo, exacta en el gemido, dócil a las maneras del amor.

Eres la libertad y el equilibrio; no sujetas ni detienes a nadie; no sometes a los recuerdos ni a la espera. Eres pura presencia, fluidez, perpetuidad.

En el lugar en que oficias a la verdad y a la belleza de la vida, ya sea el burdel elegante, la casa discreta o el camastro de la pobreza, eres lo mismo que una lámpara y un vaso de agua y un pan.

Oh puta amiga, amante, amada, recodo de este día de siempre, te reconozco, te canonizo a un lado de los hipócritas y los perversos, te doy todo mi dinero, te corono con hojas de yerba y me dispongo a aprender de tí todo el tiempo.


----------



## Abubilla73 (9 Jun 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Cierto, pero el mensaje oficial del régimen es que el cliente de prostitución lo es porque tiene un fetiche de dominación. Es decir, un señor bajito gordo y calvo podría perfectamente ligar en un bar o discoteca con pibones, pero a él lo que le pone es pagar a prostitutas para someterlas a actos sexuales denigrantes. Esto obviamente nada más que se lo creen las más Charos, pero es el mensaje del régimen y es con el que hay que tragar. Según el régimen, el deseo sexual masculino es desactivable a voluntad. Excepto si eres maricón, que entonces la sodomía es un Derecho Humano ™ .
> 
> Con este mensaje no pretendo debatirte en nada, símplemente uso lo que has dicho para hacer una observación.



Buen apunte. Gracias


----------



## The Hellion (9 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No hija no, una gran parte de Podemos se ha desmarcado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My darling, en la noticia que enlazas dice que los que se han negado son los de la Colau (en comun podem: Jaume Asens, Aina Vidal, Gerardo Pisarello, Joan Mena, María del Mar García y Laura López ), mientras que las neomonjas de montero están aplaudienco a la ley con las orejas. Una vez más, pioletazos sanos.

Y, en mi humilde opinión, bastante más cínico es el sí del viruelo, cuyo suegro podría acabar en la cárcel, de ser retroactiva la aplicación de la ley, que el de los de vox. 

De las aficiones lúdicas de ese adalid de la izquierda llamado Ábalos hablaremos otro día.


----------



## Dabicito (9 Jun 2022)

Prohibir cosas pactadas de mutuo acuerdo es la forma de imponer el socialismo poco a poco, dentro de 100 años cálculo que llegaremos al ansiado totalitarismo, la enfermedad mental estará al orden del día, si no lo está ya, cada día prohíben una cosa e imponen otra, inclusive las palabras en el cómo hablar y pensar. Va muy poco a poco, sin que te enteres.

Mi opinión. Lo inteligente habría sido ejercer de ladrón intermediario, incluyendo la prostitución en el impuesto al trabajo (autónomos, por cuenta ajena lo llaman pensiones).

Según nuestras iluminadas "políticas" (porque esto lo planean mujeres por pura ideología, arruinando tal vez la vida a otras mujeres) una niña de 10 años es adulta para someterse a una agresiva operación de cambio de sexo, fomentada por el Estado y pagada por todos nosotros, pero una mujer de 30 años no es adulta para hacer una mamada a un señor a cambio de dinero, libremente y sin meterse con nadie.

Más que la prostitución, lo que se debería erradicar es a los políticos, políticas y polítiques, y quedarnos con los negocios capitalistas y el mercado, que es lo que da de comer.


----------



## George Orwell (9 Jun 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Partido Putero (PP) YA
> 
> (Habrá que darle una vuelta al nombre)



Si nos vamos a los hechos Partido Putero debería escribirse PSOE.


----------



## Maedhros (9 Jun 2022)

También está prohibida la venta de Viagra y anabolizantes sin receta y es muy muy fácil conseguirla por internet...

Las putas se anunciarán como masajistas y ejercerán las que tengan suerte de estar en piso privado. Fin.

El que no quiera riesgos, salida a hotel y pista.

Pueden prohibir las páginas de anuncios aquí pero dudo que puedan cerrarla si la ponen en Alemania o países Bajos, donde es legal.

Las putas van a seguir ofreciendo servicios, más que nada porque a ellas no les van a multar y no van a ganar 5000€ limpios al mes fregando escaleras o de camareras.


----------



## Critikalspanish (9 Jun 2022)

Venga coño, ¿Una lumi sin faltas de ortografía?
Jajaja.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (9 Jun 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> dice al final
> Para mí el socialismo no es esta soberana mierda.
> 
> Si lo llega a poner al principio dejo de leer, casi no se descubre pero al final ahí está, la imbecilidad no se puede esconder



Es el verdadero demonio. 
En España todos son socialistas, hasta vox


----------



## PROM (9 Jun 2022)

También puede ser parte del acuerdo con Marruecos, todo el turismo sexual se lo queda Marruecos y el de frituras y tueste en la playa España. Veo los ferrys desde Tarifa a tope todos los días, espero que llegue el ave pronto hasta allí, porque en coche es complicado llegar y aparcar.
Pensandolo mejor, la prostitucion está prohibida en Marruecos y todos los pub son puticlub, puede que Antonio quiera copiar el sistema.


----------



## poppom (9 Jun 2022)

elmegaduque dijo:


> El hilo tiene mucho tiempo ya.
> 
> Si retrocedéis al año pasado, no pararéis de leer lo del "puertas al campo".
> 
> Ahora ya parece que no hay tanto campo; pero los muy subnormales siguen hablando de votos o creyendo que "sólo van contra los puticlús, quedarán los pisos".



Leyendo algunos comentarios y la cantidad de elogios cucks que gastan algunos puteros de ese foro no me extraña que piensen así.
Borregazos votonteros.
A ver si alguno despierta, si no lo hace en las próximas puede esperar 4 años más jojojo


----------



## coscorron (9 Jun 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Burbuja, donde las putas son excelentísimas ciudadanas y el resto de mujeres son putas.



Y si lo piensas tiene todo el sentido, porque con una puta sabes ya lo que te encuentras una mujer que quiere tu dinero y a cambio te dará un peor o mejor servicio pero con el resto no tienes claro que quieren de tí.


----------



## Amraslazar (9 Jun 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Cierto, pero el mensaje oficial del régimen es que el cliente de prostitución lo es porque tiene un fetiche de dominación. Es decir, un señor bajito gordo y calvo podría perfectamente ligar en un bar o discoteca con pibones, pero a él lo que le pone es pagar a prostitutas para someterlas a actos sexuales denigrantes.



Irónicamente, ese perfil de putero corresponde en el mundo real con clientes que no tienen ningún problema para ligar con pibones en un bar o discoteca.

Mi compañera de piso me cuenta sobre el cliente del que se enamoró, un joyero con dinero y cuerpo atlético, que al tio lo que mas le excitaba era sacar el dinero y tirarlo en la mesa. Y sobre las cosas que le excitaban hacer, baste decir que si ella se ponía encima al tio se le bajaba la erección. Le gustaba tenerla abajo y estrangulándola mientras se la follaba. Si además la chica estaba con la regla y le salía sangre, mejor. La chica tiene 21 pero aparenta 14.

Al final con estas leyes los ricos seguiran follando pagando, solo sirven para que los pobres dejen de poder hacerlo.


----------



## Rotto2 (9 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo no me reiria, el problema si analizais es muy grave, habrá más nuncafollsmo y más competencia.
> 
> Porque la naturaleza es la que es:
> 
> ...



Más bien el 10% de los tíos sois tal basura repulsiva que no gustáis a ninguna tía y la sociedad debería ejecutaros y exterminaros porque sois tarados peligrosos. Tú eres tal mierda que no trabajas y tan miserable que te cortas el pelo al uno con la máquina como los psicópatas y aún pretendes que alguna se quiera ir contigo despojo ASQUEROSO.

Follar solo es una necesidad física para los psicópatas violadores asesinos y pederastas como vosotros. Escoria.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Irónicamente, ese perfil de putero corresponde en el mundo real a clientes que no tienen ningún problema para ligar con pibones en un bar o discoteca.
> 
> Mi compañera de piso me cuenta sobre el cliente del que se enamoró, un joyero con dinero y cuerpo atlético, que al tio lo que mas le excitaba era sacar el dinero y tirarlo en la mesa. Y sobre las cosas que le excitaban hacer, baste decir que si ella se ponía encima al tio se le bajaba la erección. Le gustaba tenerla abajo y estrangulándola mientras se la follaba. Si además la chica estaba con la regla y le salía sangre, mejor.
> 
> Al final con estas leyes son los ricos seguiran follando y los pobres no.



#teamjoyero

Hoy lo interpretará Vin Diesel


----------



## Joaquim (9 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Yo voy a seguir yendo, me multen o no, de hecho aún le dará más vidilla y adrenalina al asunto, será como robar la manzana prohibida a hurtadillas y degustarla aún con más fruición, pero iré a pisos particulares no a clubs expuestos públicamente donde puedan producirse redadas. Es como conducir por zonas donde sabes que siempre hay alcabalas de la GC o radares, si puedes evitarlo y transitar por otros caminos, mejor que mejor.
> En fin, que demuestren que el "masaje" tuvo final feliz o no ahí arriba, a ver como se las agencian los polizontes de turno, buscaran condones usados en las papeleras o lubricantes en los bolsos de las rameras?



Es que es lo que pasa cuando el Estado mete las zarpas allí donde no había ningún problema, como cuando prohibieron el alcohol en EEUU, o como cuando han prohibido las Lumis en Suecia, Francia y ahora España, que terminan convirtiendo en criminales a gente que hace cosas normales.


----------



## FilibustHero (9 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es que es lo que pasa cuando el Estado mete las zarpas allí donde no había ningún problema, como cuando prohibieron el alcohol en EEUU, o como cuando han prohibido las Lumis en Suecia, Francia y ahora España, que terminan convirtiendo en criminales a gente que hace cosas normales.



Paradójicamente la prohibición del alcohol en EEUU, la ley seca, fue una iniciativa de las feministas de la época, las sufragistas. Su verdad incuestionable era que como los maridos se emborrachaban y pegaban a sus mujeres, al prohibir el alcohol completamente ya no habría más hombres borrachos y ya no le pegaríana las mujeres. Creo que no hace falta comentar el resultado de la clarividencia de las feministas ¿verdad?.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Jun 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Paradójicamente la prohibición del alcohol en EEUU, la ley seca, fue una iniciativa de las feministas de la época, las sufragistas. Su verdad incuestionable era que como los maridos se emborrachaban y pegaban a sus mujeres, al prohibir el alcohol completamente ya no habría más hombres borrachos y ya no le pegaríana las mujeres. Creo que no hace falta comentar el resultado de la clarividencia de las feministas ¿verdad?.



Es que siempre son las mismas, joder, siempre son las mismas, puto Cáncer Social!!


----------



## Jackblack (9 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero si están todos los partidos juntitos.



Exacto se quedó con la frase para retrasados mentales...


----------



## selenio (9 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Espero que una victoria de PP/Vox el año que viene alivie y distense la posible aplicación de la ley.



El PP voto a favor del PSOE y VOX se abstuvo.


----------



## Jackblack (9 Jun 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> dice al final
> Para mí el socialismo no es esta soberana mierda.
> 
> Si lo llega a poner al principio dejo de leer, casi no se descubre pero al final ahí está, la imbecilidad no se puede esconder



Igual me paso a mi cuando dice, votar donde más duele...
Es una incongruencia...a los políticos nunca les va a doler q votes...es justo lo contrario, desean q votes, da igual a quien....ellos ya se arreglan después a puerta cerrada.


----------



## Ricohombre (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## selenio (9 Jun 2022)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Burbuja, donde las putas son excelentísimas ciudadanas y el resto de mujeres son putas.



Es que las primeras no engañan a nadie y van de frente, la segundas si, o lo intentan.


----------



## Orooo (9 Jun 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Aún así, supongo que eres capaz, incluso tú solito, de identificar dónde les duele más que votes a las grandes cabezas pensantes que han salido ahora con esta ocurrencia.



Donde mas les duele es no votando. No hace falta ser un genio para darse cuenta de eso, mas si cabe cuando todos los partidos políticos te dicen que vayas a votar, que da igual a quien, por el bien de la democracia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Es que las primeras no engañan a nadie y van de frente, la segundas si, o lo intentan.



Prefiero a una puta a una chortina random psicopatica, tatuada, con problemas depresivos por porros y alcohol.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (9 Jun 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Donde mas les duele es no votando. No hace falta ser un genio para darse cuenta de eso, mas si cabe cuando todos los partidos políticos te dicen que vayas a votar, que da igual a quien, por el bien de la democracia.



Yo creo que no, que públicamente se rasgan las vestiduras y enarbolan la bandera de la democracia porque queda bien de cara a la galería, igual que desearle suerte al rival, pero jamás he visto que al final de las elecciones dejasen de repartirse los escaños como hienas solo porque la participación fuese baja.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (9 Jun 2022)

Se acabó nadie tendrá huevos a derrogar la ley antipytas


----------



## Amraslazar (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Prefiero a una puta a una chortina random psicopatica, tatuada, con problemas depresivos por porros y alcohol.



Hablemos con propiedad: Prefieres a una chortina random psicopática tatuada y con problemas depresivos por porros y alcohol, pero que cobra en métalico y, generalmente, es capaz de esforzarse durante una hora para fingir que es una persona normal.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hablemos con propiedad: Prefieres a una chortina random psicopática tatuada y con problemas depresivos por porros y alcohol, pero que cobra en métalico y, generalmente, es capaz de esforzarse durante una hora para fingir que es una persona normal.



Cierto es, fingir normalidad es lo importante, porque fuera de esa hora NO LO SON, se comportan como taradas.

La única esperanza en Europa es el Islam, hay que concienciarse.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo no me reiria, el problema si analizais es muy grave, habrá más nuncafollsmo y más competencia.
> 
> Porque la naturaleza es la que es:
> 
> ...



Quieren violaciones masivas para recibir más pasta del chiringo livg, más votos de feministas y aliades y así 

Y yo que me alegro, este país necesita ser purgado


----------



## Amraslazar (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> La única esperanza en Europa es el Islam, hay que concienciarse.



No se qué decirte. Yo es que sigo prefiriendo follarme a una puta a follarme a una cabra.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Jun 2022)

Desde cuando ha sido legal en España la explotación sexual?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> No se qué decirte. Yo es que sigo prefiriendo follarme a una puta a follarme a una cabra.



Ambas están como una puta cabra, amego


----------



## Autómata (9 Jun 2022)

¿Sacarán la prostitución entonces del PIB? 0,35% , desde 2014 meten economía sumergida en el cálculo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> ¿Sacarán la prostitución entonces del PIB? 0,35% , desde 2014 meten economía sumergida en el cálculo.



Eso nunca, amic, que si no la ocde rebaja ese 1.4 por ciento de crecimiento, je je je


----------



## Fausto1880 (9 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Y alguien ha dicho algo de cómo van a vivir las 300.000 putas que dicen hay en España? ¿Con paguitas de 400 euros?
> 
> Obviamente seguirán ejerciendo a escondidas, pero aunque solo sea de cara a la galería alguien debería haber pensado algo...



Si por profesional se entiende a la persona que vive de su trabajo, en España no hay 300.000 putas ni de lejos. Estaremos en un orden de magnitud inferior. Entre 20 y 50 mil. No más.


----------



## Fausto1880 (9 Jun 2022)

Las conté, por eso sé las que hay.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (9 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues eso debemos cambiarlo, pero bueno, sigue llorando, que así seguro que consigues mucho.
> 
> Y respecto a los Cucktólicos, ya han mostrado de que pasta están hechos, cobardes, traidores y rastreros, no merecen ningún respeto.



No te equivoques. Yo no estoy llorando, nunca he usado ciertos servicios. No son el pilar de mi vida sexual. Ni la roca de mi emtouguismo, ni el baluarte de mi (escasa) autoestima.

Te digo lo que hay.

¿Llorar? Si acaso de la risa.


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Pero si están todos los partidos juntitos.



Igual se refiere a Bildu que ha votado en contra.

Por cierto, que ha votado vox?


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (9 Jun 2022)

Va a pasar como con las drogas. Aquí estan las cárceles llenas de gente por tráfico de estupefacientes y seguimos siendo un pais con un consumo muy alto y la principal entrada de drogas en Europa. Con esto va a pasar lo mismo, que va a seguir existiendo de forma camuflada.
Es lo que ocurre en otros países donde la prostitución está prohibida, incluso en países islámicos existe de tapadillo.


----------



## elpaguitas (9 Jun 2022)

socialismos sanos. al final solo queda romper el voto, a tomar por culo tanto partido de subvencionalistas


----------



## _V_ (9 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Igual se refiere a Bildu que ha votado en contra.
> 
> Por cierto, que ha votado vox?



Abstención. A mi los partidos más pequeños que se oponen... no sé hasta que punto es contrarismo/publicidad politica y hasta que punto es real.


----------



## Ptgv2 (9 Jun 2022)

Esta ley es para que los manginas no os atreváis a ir de putas y sigáis frustrados, sin más.

Los puticlubs van a seguir abiertos (al menos los buenos) ya que NO SON PUTICLUBS, son hoteles con bar, habitaciones y chicas majas que bajan al bar a tomar algo y jijijaear.

Si las civiles tuvieran una mínima idea de lo que es un puticlub, y que ellas hacen exactamente lo mismo cuando salen de fiesta a una discoteca...


----------



## Fausto1880 (9 Jun 2022)

Es decir, unas 60 putas. Las del pasion.com seguramente sean repetidas de las anteriores. Para cien mil personas. Si haces la proporción para 47 millones, te salen menos de 30 mil putas.


----------



## grom (9 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Contestación de la puta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Para mí el socialismo no es esta soberana mierda."

Que hijo de puta. Otro retrasado mental que ha votado psoe.


----------



## McNulty (9 Jun 2022)

Tengo curiosidad por ver qué pasará después de "la abolición".

Bajada de precios brvtal? Nos podremos follar escorts de 350 por 100 leuros?

Creo que lo lógico es que todas las putas bajen precios por la inseguridad jurídica de los clientes. Pero ya veremos.

Yo lo único malo que veo a esto es que muchas pibonazas se terminarán yendo a parajes más fértiles, y muchos clubs chaparán.


----------



## pulpoman2 (9 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Contestación de la puta
> 
> Otro forero



En sexomercado también tenemos reflexiones muy valiosas de gente que o bien ha perdido la virginidad con putas, o bien sólo ha tenido sexo con putas en su vida o bien su sexualidad satisfactoria sólo la ha conseguido pagando.









¿Las escorts os dais cuenta si el cliente es virgen? - Foro SexoMercadoBCN


Hola a tod@s! mmm, me da un poco de vergüenza publicar en esos foros, pero veo que en este foro hay escorts y me animo a participar. Este mensaje va dirigido a las escorts de este foro que me ayuden sobre mis pensamientos o dudas. Perdi la virginidad hace 1 año(Tengo 32 años) con una escort más




www.sexomercadobcn.com













¿Qué opináis sobre perder la virginidad con una profesional? - Foro SexoMercadoBCN


Hola a todos!:ok: Soy un chico de 21 años y sí, soy virgen. De siempre he sido una persona bastante tímida, sobre todo en el trato íntimo con las mujeres, aunque he tenido muy buenas amigas. Supongo que el hecho de tener relaciones sexuales nunca ha estado entre mis prioridades y he valorado más




www.sexomercadobcn.com













Donde perder la virginidad (27 años) - Foro SexoMercadoBCN


:holaap: Antes de nada me presento como nuevo miembro de este gran foro :D:, soy Edu , tengo 27 años y como podeis intuir por el título soy virgen. Durante mi adolescencia y temprana juventud no perdí mi virginidad por unos cuantos motivos (y excusas...), uno de ellos que estaba muy pillado por una




www.sexomercadobcn.com


----------



## visaman (9 Jun 2022)

votar a torquemada un purgandus populus pero ya


----------



## etsai (9 Jun 2022)

El del primer comentario está disfrutando cláramente de lo votado:

_"Para mí el socialismo no es esta soberana mierda."_


----------



## coscorron (9 Jun 2022)

Han hecho una ley por la cual van a poner multas a los puteros que pillen yendo de putas y a los que tengan locales y cobren a las putas por trabajar en ellos... En cuanto al primer punto, salvo la prostitución callejera veo muy dificil que pongan demasiadas multas y en el segundo punto me extraña que las putas tengan contratos donde alquilen el lugar para follar o algo que las vincule con el piso/chalet concreto donde operan... Tendrán que ir casa por casa demostrando además que el señor propietaria se lleva una comisión de la actividad de las putas. Es papel mojado y lo saben.


----------



## ENRABATOR (9 Jun 2022)

Lexuss dijo:


> Podemos y Psoe son las neomonjas del siglo 21



No insultes a las monjas, Podemos y PSOE simplemente son los comunistas de cualquier siglo. Gente que dice una cosa en la oposicin y hacen la contraria en el poder (basicamente, prohibir todo)


----------



## ENRABATOR (9 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


> El del primer comentario está disfrutando cláramente de lo votado:
> 
> _"Para mí el socialismo no es esta soberana mierda."_



Es lo tipico en los que no tienen ni libros de historia ni ojos para ver lo que si es es el socialismo hoy en dia (mirar a Corea del Norte, Cuba, Venezuela, incluso los rojos españoles cuando enseñan la patita bien). El socialismo si es esta soberana mierda


----------



## bondiappcc (9 Jun 2022)

¡A la hoguera!







Senyoretes del carrer d'Avinyó
Picasso


----------



## Sr. Pérez (9 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues eso debemos cambiarlo, pero bueno, sigue llorando, que así seguro que consigues mucho.
> 
> Y respecto a los Cucktólicos, ya han mostrado de que pasta están hechos, cobardes, traidores y rastreros, no merecen ningún respeto.



Te digo lo que hay.

¿Llorar? Si acaso de la risa.


----------



## Aeneas (9 Jun 2022)

Aunque en principio no tenga nada que ver con este asunto, el caso de patada en la puerta del año pasado es muy importante y por eso lo estoy siguiendo. Si los policías de la patada en la puerta se van de rositas y sumado al apoyo del ministro sodomita, esto puede poner la prostitución bastante difícil si la policía se dedica a ir por los pisos tirando puertas sin orden judicial.

Y si algo he observado en los últimos años en la actuación de cuerpos del estado, es que cada vez se parecen más a la policía religiosa de los países musulmanes, más dedicados y especializados en imponer moral y costumbres a los remeros que en luchar contra el crimen. Ya he comentado alguna vez que yo y 2 amigos nos ganamos la vida con un garito sin dar de alta, aprovechando que ya no se puede fumar ni si quiera en las terrazas (y nosotros dejamos dentro), la gente va a echar partidas de poker y que no pagamos impuestos y es un lugar barato nos ganamos bastante bien la vida y eso gracias a que estamos en un cortijo donde uno de mis amigos está empadronado y es a efectos legales una vivienda donde mi amigo hace "fiestas".

Lo dicho, que no pasen la barrera de la propiedad privada porque si no vamos a tener a papá estado y a la policía wahabitta hasta en la sopa.


----------



## capitan anchoa (9 Jun 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Han hecho una ley por la cual van a poner multas a los puteros que pillen yendo de putas y a los que tengan locales y cobren a las putas por trabajar en ellos... En cuanto al primer punto, salvo la prostitución callejera veo muy dificil que pongan demasiadas multas y en el segundo punto me extraña que las putas tengan contratos donde alquilen el lugar para follar o algo que las vincule con el piso/chalet concreto donde operan... Tendrán que ir casa por casa demostrando además que el señor propietaria se lleva una comisión de la actividad de las putas. Es papel mojado y lo saben.



Si no me equivoco con "chache Paco" también estaba prohibida y los pisos eran de "masajes" y "relax", denominación que se usa en publicaciones escritas para referirse a estos servicios desde antaño.


----------



## machote hispano (9 Jun 2022)

Prohibido respirar, con mascarilla si eso. 
Prohibido comer, polvo de gusanos sí se puede. 
Prohibido fumar, pero porros sí, incluido niños. 
Prohibido conducir, caminar no contamina. 
Prohibido tener casa, un insulto a los okupas. 
Prohibido follar, follar es VIOLAR, mujeres, manos, cabras, muñecas de silicona, etc.
. 
. 
. 
. 
Prohibido pensar, ya piensa Ferreras y Guarromin por ti. 

Y si no se pone remedio, pronto estará prohibido votar. 






Advertencia: las prohibiciones no se aplican a la Nomenklatura. Trabajan mucho, por tu bien, y se merecen unos privilegios.


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Sobre lo que dice la lumi:
> 
> *"De todos modos recuerdo que aquí mismo, en este foro, muchos agoreros pronosticaron el fin de la prostitución cuando el confinamiento y la pandemia. Así que tranquilos, nos reinventamos esa vez y lo haremos de nuevo."*
> 
> Como se reinventaron cuando el encierro covidiano? Pregunto desde la hijnoranzia.



Yo lo que recuerdo es a foreros frotándose las manos, pensando que se venía una crisis estratosférica y se iban a poder follar a paradas españolas que vendrían de gremios como la hostelería. 
También que se iban a poder comprar ropa no vendida a precio de coste y coches con rebajas del 50℅

Al final la ropa al mismo precio, los coches un 30℅ mas caros y menos oferta en prostitución porque hay tontolabas que nos les importa pagarles el Onlyfans o hacerles un Bizum para una videollamada.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Jun 2022)

Descenso del turismo = Descenso del PIB.

Descenso del PIB = Descenso Recaudación e Incremento del Desempleo.

Descenso Recaudación e Incremento del Desempleo = Incremento del Déficit (Menores Ingresos, Mayores Gastos).

Incremento del Déficit = Incremento Deuda Pública.

Incremento Deuda Pública sin apoyo del BCE = Incremento Prima de Riesgo.

Descenso del PIB + Descenso Recaudación + Incremento Gasto Público por Desempleo + Incremento Déficit + Incremento Deuda Pública + Incremento Prima de Riesgo = Estado Quebrado y España en Crisis.


----------



## Joaquim (9 Jun 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> No te equivoques. Yo no estoy llorando, nunca he usado ciertos servicios. No son el pilar de mi vida sexual. Ni la roca de mi emtouguismo, ni el baluarte de mi (escasa) autoestima.
> 
> Te digo lo que hay.
> 
> ¿Llorar? Si acaso de la risa.



Me refería a lo de que las leyes no las derogan, tu vida sexual me importa una mierda, aunque intuyo que con lo llorón que eres, muy satisfactoria no debe ser.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> No te equivoques. No estoy llorando. Nunca he usado ciertos servicios. No son el plato único de mi vida sexual. Ni la roca de mi emtouguismo, ni el baluarte de mi (escasa) autoestima, ni la ciudadela de mi fobia social, como les pasa a otros que llevan tres meses llorando por las esquinas y jurando eterna venganza cuando llegue El Mesias(tm).
> 
> Te digo lo que hay.
> 
> ¿Llorar? Si acaso de la risa.



Por qué te metes con @TomásPlatz? No te ha hecho nada.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (9 Jun 2022)

Si te digo que intercambié contactos con una lumi madurita el año pasado y que quedamos fuera de su horario laboral y no me cobró me creerías? 
Pues aunque te parezca inverosímil, fue real.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (9 Jun 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Si te digo que intercambié contactos con una lumi madurita el año pasado y que quedamos fuera de su horario laboral y no me cobró me creerías?
> Pues aunque te parezca inverosímil, fue real.



Eso lo he hecho yo más de 5 veces.

Se generan conexiones con las personas.


----------



## Knight who says ni (9 Jun 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Si por profesional se entiende a la persona que vive de su trabajo, en España no hay 300.000 putas ni de lejos. Estaremos en un orden de magnitud inferior. Entre 20 y 50 mil. No más.



No lo sé, no tengo ni idea. No creo que nadie las haya contado. En internet he visto cifras así de memoria de 45.000, 120.000, 300.000, 400.000, entre 500 y 600.000... a saber. Me he quedado en un término medio.

Si ponen pagas por dejar la prostitución saldrán millones, hasta mi abuela muerta dirá que lo era y lo deja, igual hasta yo...


----------



## Godofredo1099 (9 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Eso lo he hecho yo más de 5 veces.
> 
> Se generan conexiones con las personas.



Yo lo he hecho dos veces y si, se generan conexiones bastante positivas y te puedes llevar más de una sorpresa. 


Por cierto, el señor tu avatar y de tu nick, es un crack con todas las letras. El Despegamos debería ser de escucha obligatoria para cualquier forero de bien.


----------



## auricooro (9 Jun 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Aunque en principio no tenga nada que ver con este asunto, el caso de patada en la puerta del año pasado es muy importante y por eso lo estoy siguiendo. Si los policías de la patada en la puerta se van de rositas y sumado al apoyo del ministro sodomita, esto puede poner la prostitución bastante difícil si la policía se dedica a ir por los pisos tirando puertas sin orden judicial.
> 
> Y si algo he observado en los últimos años en la actuación de cuerpos del estado, es que cada vez se parecen más a la policía religiosa de los países musulmanes, más dedicados y especializados en imponer moral y costumbres a los remeros que en luchar contra el crimen. Ya he comentado alguna vez que yo y 2 amigos nos ganamos la vida con un garito sin dar de alta, aprovechando que ya no se puede fumar ni si quiera en las terrazas (y nosotros dejamos dentro), la gente va a echar partidas de poker y que no pagamos impuestos y es un lugar barato nos ganamos bastante bien la vida y eso gracias a que estamos en un cortijo donde uno de mis amigos está empadronado y es a efectos legales una vivienda donde mi amigo hace "fiestas".
> 
> Lo dicho, que no pasen la barrera de la propiedad privada porque si no vamos a tener a papá estado y a la policía wahabitta hasta en la sopa.



En el caso de las lumis hay otro tema. Ellos tendrán que demostrar que has pagado a la lumi, no? Incluso si te pillan con la chorra metida en su boca, si ambos aseguráis que no ha habido intercambio económico, solo sois dos follaamigos follando.


----------



## salgado (9 Jun 2022)

*¿Y qué beneficios concretos para la sociedad, para las mujeres, produce esta ley? *Ninguno. 

Supuestos beneficios subjetivos que hablan de machismo, patriarcado, explotaciones, violencias...* conceptos teóricos* que solo están en la cabaza de los ideológos/as de esta mamarrachada infame de feminismo.

¿Perjuicios? Muchos, tangibles e inmediatos que afectan a miles de personas. Pero beneficios concretos nada, aparte de los chiringuitos y demás corruptelas feminazis.


----------



## Donbalon (17 Jun 2022)

Pues con la de panchitas que hay en españa mandando platita a sus paises de origen tras comerse una polla.....si no les dejan anunciarse, los pisos de putas van a estar muy vigilados y muchos clientes casados no se van atrever a quedar por miedo que les pilles

Las Putas las van a pasar putas......

Como no se creen perfiles en badoo a saco o alguna app de mensajeria gratis no se como lo van hacer, ademas el tema de ponerse un anuncio como masajista tambien sera un caos, no pueden poner fotos guarras ni decir que hacen paja o algo mas, asi que las masajistas de verdad van a terminar hasta el coño de ver que les escribien muchos preguntando "Hola haces sexo o tu anuncio es masaje normal"


----------



## Sr. Pérez (17 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Me refería a lo de que las leyes no las derogan, tu vida sexual me importa una mierda, aunque intuyo que con lo llorón que eres, muy satisfactoria no debe ser.



Míralo... se ha ofendido y todo. Algo sensible le debo haber tocado...

Bueno, te dejo que estarás ocupado organizando la resistencia cívica para derogar esta barbaridad legal. Cómo las señoras aquellas de Acción Católica en 1981...

De mientras ponle una velita a San Abascal de la Cura Milagrosa, que te conceda la merced, anda.



Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Por qué te metes con @TomásPlatz? No te ha hecho nada.



¿Mande? Yo a ese señor no lo conozco de nada...


----------



## stoker31 (18 Jun 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Sobre lo que dice la lumi:
> 
> *"De todos modos recuerdo que aquí mismo, en este foro, muchos agoreros pronosticaron el fin de la prostitución cuando el confinamiento y la pandemia. Así que tranquilos, nos reinventamos esa vez y lo haremos de nuevo."*
> 
> Como se reinventaron cuando el encierro covidiano? Pregunto desde la hijnoranzia.



Hicieron una joint venture con Telepizza y te llegaba la comida desde dos perspectivas diferentes.

Enviado desde mi 2201116TG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Amraslazar (18 Jun 2022)

De momento en uno de mis putis de confianza ya nos han pasado a los clientes un numero privado con código para contactar a través de un grupo de telegram cerrado.

Los policías puteros lo van a pasar mal, no les van a querer atender en los pisos una vez que se hayan convertido en clandestinos.


----------



## Larata (18 Jun 2022)

Me quedo con esta frase que demuestra que España no tiene futuro "Para mí el socialismo no es esta soberana mierda."

No, pedazo de puto anormal ESTO ES EL SOCIALISMO. Pero como sois unos anormales y unos sectarios hijos de puta no sois capaces de entonar un mea culpa. Es lo que ya dije, el socialista no quiere que las cosas vayan bien. Quiere tener razón, y así nos va, repitiendo los mismos errores una y otra vez.


----------



## SrPurpuron (19 Jun 2022)

Ya veréis como si se prohíben las putas habrá más homicidios. Y de esto no habla nadie.

Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## machote hispano (19 Jun 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Ya veréis como si se prohíben las putas habrá más homicidios. Y de esto no habla nadie.
> 
> Hagan sus apuestas.



Uuuuuuummm... 
No lo veo claro. ¿Argumentos? Porfi. 


Suicidios seguro, el de Ábalos, Casimiro Putero, digo Curbelo, los de Andasulía...


----------



## Donbalon (24 Jun 2022)

Yo lo que veo es que sin putas va haber betas, pagafantas, tios orcos, abuelos....y demas gente que no folla nunca que ahora o se matan a pajas o acaban con depresion, si antes ciertos problemas de españa les importaba un huevo ahora si se quejaran, es como cuando se usaba el futbol para que la gente no criticara cosas del gobierno

Luego esta el tema de que muchas panchitas se van a quedar sin llevarse algo a la boca (no hablo de pollas, si no de sueldo en casa) y eso provocara mas paro, estallido social e inmigrantes pidiendo ayudas, la prostitucion es una de las mayores economias sumergidas de españa

En fin esto tiene pinta de acabar mal


----------



## stoker31 (3 Jul 2022)

Habrá que invertir en TPE dolls. Es el futuro.

Enviado desde mi 2201116TG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qpow (3 Jul 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> De momento en uno de mis putis de confianza ya nos han pasado a los clientes un numero privado con código para contactar a través de un grupo de telegram cerrado.
> 
> Los policías puteros lo van a pasar mal, no les van a querer atender en los pisos una vez que se hayan convertido en clandestinos.


----------

